# Adam A7X Monitor Honk



## dman007 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

I recently upgraded my interface to the Apollo Twin Mk2 and since then have noticed a real honky sound around E & F at E1/F1 and E2/F2

The resonant honky sound comes through on some tracks at E0/F0 too.

I never noticed this with my old (Focusrite) interface.

Is something wrong with the monitors or interface?

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Divico (Jan 12, 2019)

Sure its not the room ?
I have the same speakers and resonances around 130 or something, but I think thats from my room.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes, room is well-treated.... only been present with new interface.


----------



## pderbidge (Jan 12, 2019)

Before deciding it isn't a room issue I would take some room measurements first and see what the graph tells you. This can be done for pretty cheap now with a laptop, an Omni mic with a calibration file and even free software available to run the tests. It may be that your speakers are just more accurately exposing the problem with your room than your previous set up.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 12, 2019)

dman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently upgraded my interface to the Apollo Twin Mk2 and since then have noticed a real honky sound around E & F at E1/F1 and E2/F2
> 
> ...


This is what better D/A converters and better SN ratios can reveal. It would be difficult to tell without posting your mixes whether you mixed perfectly before and this is just a different sonicsignature that you hear, or whether it is a truer, more revealing setup that is exposing honky areas of maybe a less than perfect previous mix. Another potential is that the cleaner converters are bringing out different room resonances that need to be tamed. A cleaner d/a converter can additionally reveal areas where your monitors may be less than flat.

While you are at it with the changes and since you are keenly aware of sonic differences between devices, you might as well go ahead and upgrade your audio cables as well. They make a big difference too! If you can solder, you can have top of the line cables for much cheaper than the high end cables cost.

But, congrats on hearing what some people on this forum think is a near-mythical concept of the effects of various d/a converters!  I tend to describe these sonic differences in DACs as “squishy” compared to “open and clear” where “squishy” usually hides some things sonically.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 13, 2019)

pderbidge said:


> Before deciding it isn't a room issue I would take some room measurements first and see what the graph tells you. This can be done for pretty cheap now with a laptop, an Omni mic with a calibration file and even free software available to run the tests. It may be that your speakers are just more accurately exposing the problem with your room than your previous set up.



Possibly, however some of the honk I can certainly hear via the headphones too


----------



## dman007 (Jan 13, 2019)

storyteller said:


> This is what better D/A converters and better SN ratios can reveal. It would be difficult to tell without posting your mixes whether you mixed perfectly before and this is just a different sonicsignature that you hear, or whether it is a truer, more revealing setup that is exposing honky areas of maybe a less than perfect previous mix. Another potential is that the cleaner converters are bringing out different room resonances that need to be tamed. A cleaner d/a converter can additionally reveal areas where your monitors may be less than flat.
> 
> While you are at it with the changes and since you are keenly aware of sonic differences between devices, you might as well go ahead and upgrade your audio cables as well. They make a big difference too! If you can solder, you can have top of the line cables for much cheaper than the high end cables cost.
> 
> But, congrats on hearing what some people on this forum think is a near-mythical concept of the effects of various d/a converters!  I tend to describe these sonic differences in DACs as “squishy” compared to “open and clear” where “squishy” usually hides some things sonically.



Yes definitely apart from these areas and certain low/low mid freqs, the sound is more open and clear across the frequency range. Getting details I just never had before on reference music I know. 

Can't hear this via monitors or headphones from the old Focusrite or the Steinberg UR22mk2. 

The ports always bother me on the A7X. Everything has a resonant frequency so those ports are going to react to some freqs. 

Can hear it also at very low volumes. On commercial songs etc. Because of this and hearing it in headphones, I'm not convinced it's the room. 

I didn't even know there was a debate about d/a converters! Anything that produces audio has a sonic profile, so there's definitely effects from different d/aC's. 

Not getting as quite as much detail with the interface though around 45-60hz as I had on the Focusrite. 

I will get some new cables, though. 

Other than that, not sure what to do.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 13, 2019)

dman007 said:


> Not getting as quite as much detail with the interface though around 45-60hz as I had on the Focusrite.
> 
> ...
> 
> Other than that, not sure what to do.


The lack of detail in the lower range is probably not “lack of detail” as much as it is the removal of squishy resonances in the low end. Again, this should be a good thing. But it will probably reveal that you will need a sub to refine your mixes in that part of the spectrum. This is normal. Very few monitors hold a flat level under 55hz. They usually drop heavily there. Cheap preamps/DACs tend to have a fatter sound in the low, and more brittle or just lacking detail up high. That is probably what you are hearing now. This is why many engineers add a sub to their setup. It doesn’t add boom when done properly. Instead, it subtly adds the low part of the spectrum to your overall mix.

Saying that this new honk is audible in your headphones on reference material as well as your speakers indicates this is an area that was hidden from your ears with your old audio interface. It may not sound like what you are used to, but it is likely something of which you will need to learn the sonic characteristics since it was sneakily hiding from your ears for so long. If you eq it out you are missing a vital area of the spectrum that is now revealed to you.

You may learn a lot of things about your headphones too. What kind are you using?

Also, make sure you have good reference material...

You are now on the great audiophile quest of perfect sound. *cue epic fantasy soundtrack*

Edit: Of note... while the Apollo devices do have very good DACs, also know there are even better out there. I personally tend to prefer Apogee stuff overall, but once you have an Apollo, Duet, Quartet, etc, the differences in better DACs is not as evident. You have reached a solid plateau is what I am saying.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 13, 2019)

Any suggestions on reference material? 

Uploaded this, let me know what you think, if it's honky etc 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehqls2rebs5x8en/Test.wav?dl=0 

Thank you


----------

